# Teclado de laptop no funciona bien



## csa (Oct 30, 2013)

No funcionan las teclas de (?) y (}) de mi laptop Compaq CQ43


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok , entenderemos si preguntas con el otro signo ¿

Alt 63 ---> ?


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 30, 2013)

jajajajaja  bueno hay dos cosas que pueden pasar
1: que esté mal conectado
2: que esté dañado (hace poco reparé uno en ese estado)
Pero en todo caso serian varias teclas y no solo 2 por que es una matriz, tendrías que revisar si no es lo primero y desmantelar el teclado para ver lo segundo (tambien necesitarás pegamento conductivo para repararlo por que no se puede soldar).


----------



## Scooter (Oct 31, 2013)

A mi se me rompió uno de un asus y compré uno nuevo en ebay. Como el teclado español era muuuuuucho mas caro compré el genérico de usa y cambié las tapas con un destornillador.
El teclado USA negro 14€ el teclado español blanco 60€, así que creo que mereció la pena cambiar las tapas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2013)

Ahora tu laptop vale 46 € más  !


----------



## Scooter (Oct 31, 2013)

No, vale lo mismo, pero FUNCIONA. Antes no funcionaba. Y la reparación fue a un precio razonable.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2013)

Bromeaba , hay gente que manda rectificar el motor del automotor y dice inocentemente , ahora el coche cuesta $ X  más . . .  y los montos de reparación y mantenimiento en general no incrementan el valor , al menos no coincidente con lo gastado


----------



## Scooter (Nov 1, 2013)

En general ayudan a mantener el valor con suerte


----------



## morta (Nov 2, 2013)

csa dijo:


> no funcionan las teclas de (?) y (}) de mi laptop ...



no funcionan o sale otra cosa?


----------



## floor (Nov 14, 2013)

y que pasa si me estan fallando las teclas de mi minilap emachine (d,k,z,x,c,v,b,n,coma,punto, la tecla de BloqMayus) Como podri repararla? Agradeceria infinitamente su ayuda.


----------



## tiago (Nov 15, 2013)

@floor

Puede que el teclado esté averiado por alguna razon. Puede que el conector de teclado se haya aflojado y puede que el chip controlador de teclado esté mal por alguna causa.
Para descartar debes: probar otro teclado igual, comprobar conector y flex, y examinar el estado del Key Board Controller.

Saludos.


----------



## floor (Nov 21, 2013)

Muchas Gracias Tiago por tu respuesta, te cuento que desmonte el teclado de mi minilap lo limpie y lo volvi a conectar, pero quedo exactamente igual con las mismas teclas dañadas. me hes dificultoso conseguir otro teclado = . y siendo sincera desconozco algunas palabras que utilizaste como Key Board Controller con esto no se si te refieras a algún tipo de programa que tenga que descargar para la instalación en mi minilap y cual seria el chip controlador de mi teclado? en donde puedo localizarlo?
Agradezco de antemano tu respuesta. saludos!!!


----------



## tiago (Nov 22, 2013)

Hola. ...El Key Board Controller o "Super I/O" es un chip que se encarga de interpretar la información que le llega del teclado, del lector de CD y de otros dispositivos. La verdad es que es lo último que suele fallar.
Lo mas probable es que tengas el problema en el teclado, si es que el equipo no se ha abierto nunca, y por tanto, no se han podido inducir daños en él.
 O que haya habido alteraciones eléctricas causadas por tormentas u  otras razones, que hayan podido alcanzar la placa de tu equipo.

Esos teclados llevan una membrana muy frágil para realizar los contactos, si está expuesto al polvo, humedad o ha recibido algún golpe, es posible que las pistas conductoras se hayan cortado o los contactos hayan quedado cegados por suciedad. Comprueba si esas teclas van igual de suaves que las demás, o su tacto es mas duro.

Que te revisen el conector interno y el cable flexible que lo une al teclado, para ello hay que desmontar el equipo, y si no lo has hecho nunca, lo debes llevar a un especialista. También éste especialista, puede levantar las teclas de plástico y comprobar el estado de la membrana que hay bajo éstas teclas que no te funcionan.

Hay que determinar donde está la avería y luego proceder. Lo mas probable es que tengas el teclado averiado y se solucione colocando otro nuevo.

Saludos.


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 24, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Hay que determinar donde está la avería y luego proceder. Lo mas probable es que tengas el teclado averiado y se solucione colocando otro nuevo.


O como yo, tomas algunas horas y tinta o pegamento conductivo, desmantelas todo el teclado y reparas la pista dañada.


----------



## floor (Nov 27, 2013)

ok , Muchas gracias por la sugerencia de ambos, y si tiago las teclas estan igual de blandas aunque yo creo que definitivamente se daño debido a un golpe que recibió mi pequeña lap como de 50 cm  Pero muchas gracias a los dos por tomarse la molestia de responder a mis preguntas Saludos !!! (


----------



## Scooter (Nov 27, 2013)

Lo primero es lo mas tonto; sacar el conector y volverlo a poner por si acaso.


----------



## Frailyn (Oct 9, 2021)

Pasó de un momento a otro, pero las tecla asdw las típicas de jugar no funcionan y las demás están locas, aveces se pone a escribir solo la mid tecla, un breve ejemplo es que presiono Enter y aparece (.,.,), presionó B (se baja el brillo), presionó M (Mayúscula + Ctrl de los 2 lados), presionó V (Ctrl de los 2 lados), las teclas que por ahora no funcionan son Q,W,E,A,S,D,Z,X,C. Lo último que recuerdo es que mi hermana estaba jugando Minecraft y se abrió un programa por error que se llama JoyToKey. Les dejare un link de un video que grabe para que vean qué ocurre:


----------



## KINGF3 (Oct 9, 2021)

Frailyn dijo:


> Pasó de un momento a otro, pero las tecla asdw las típicas de jugar no funcionan y las demás están locas, aveces se pone a escribir solo la mid tecla, un breve ejemplo es que presiono Enter y aparece (.,.,), presionó B (se baja el brillo), presionó M (Mayúscula + Ctrl de los 2 lados), presionó V (Ctrl de los 2 lados), las teclas que por ahora no funcionan son Q,W,E,A,S,D,Z,X,C. Lo último que recuerdo es que mi hermana estaba jugando Minecraft y se abrió un programa por error que se llama JoyToKey. Les dejare un link de un video que grabe para que vean qué ocurre:


Ve al explorador de Windows y ubica Desinstalar o cambiar un programa. Selecciónalo y revisa si encuentras el software que mencionas, desinstálalo. Windows buscara por defecto los controladores del teclado.

Después de desinstalar no deberías de tener problemas, reiniciar tu lap.

Como recomendación te diría que tengas un teclado externo, por cualquier problema, aunque si es el software mencionado no deberías tener ninguno.

Suerte nos comentas.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 10, 2021)

Desintalalo por si acaso pero parece que ese programa hace lo contrario; permite "teclear" con un joystick


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 10, 2021)

Frailyn dijo:


> estaba jugando Minecraft


Y asi es como se rompen las cosas...

Como dice @Scooter , ese programa es para configurar un joystick virtual, y usar el teclado como tal.

Prueba cerrando el programa, o abrelo y reconfigura todo.
Si no lo usas, entonces desinstalalo


----------

